# pkg-config => pkgconf problems: "patch-fail-on-missing_and_keep-backslash"



## johnnynyquist (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Running a mostly-binary 8.3-RELEASE, after a recent upgrade I got bitten by the "no apache module for php5" 'feature' again..  I love it when I have to compile a 10mb tarball on embedded hardware.. However, this time, a new wrinkle in the course of building php from source: I ran into the "pkg-config vs pkgconf" 'feature'.

Having resolved the dependency issues I set about building pkgconf, only to have the build fail:

```
[b@ocean pkgconf]# pwd
/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
[b@ocean pkgconf]# make clean
===>  Cleaning for pkgconf-0.8.9
[b@ocean pkgconf]# make
===>  Patching for pkgconf-0.8.9
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for pkgconf-0.8.9
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to argvsplit.c.rej
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to fileio.c.rej
=> Patch patch-fail-on-missing_and_keep-backslash failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
[b@ocean pkgconf]# uname -a
FreeBSD ocean.301south.net 8.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Jun 11 23:52:38 UTC 2012
     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[b@ocean pkgconf]#
```

Any hints?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

johnnynyquist said:
			
		

> I love it when I have to compile a 10mb tarball on embedded hardware..


Build packages on a "better" system and install your own built package.


> ```
> ===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for pkgconf-0.8.9
> Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
> 1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to argvsplit.c.rej
> ...


Remove the patches from the files/ directory, there shouldn't be any. Probably some leftovers.


----------



## johnnynyquist (Oct 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Remove the patches from the files/ directory, there shouldn't be any. Probably some leftovers.



Got it- that solved the problem.  I got confused about what make clean was supposed to do.

and honestly, it didn't take THAT long to build.

Thanks!


----------



## kpa (Oct 3, 2012)

The make clean command cleans up the work directory, nothing more. In your case there was a leftover patch that should not have been there.


----------

